# Access - einbinden von Dateien und Hyperlinks



## michaelplus (12. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,

bin ziemlich neu in Access und habe hier zwei - ich hoffe lösbare - Fragen:

Ich möchte jedem Datensatz in Access eine Datei als Anhang hinzufügen. Die Datei sollte sich zudem bei Abfrage des entsprechenden Datensatzes per Klick öffnen lassen. Wie kann ich dies realisieren?

Außerdem habe ich eine Abfrage, die unter anderem die Werte Station und Name ausgibt. Nun möchte ich von dieser Abfrage aus eine neue Abfrage per Hyperlink starten, die als Suchparameter gerade die Werte Station und Namen beinhalten. 
Wie bekomme ich in eine Abfrage eine zusätzliche Spalte mit dem Link zur neuen Abfrage(Station,Name) ?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus für die Hilfe!
Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. September 2003)

Servus!

Vielleicht ist das hier ja was für dich ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## michaelplus (17. September 2003)

hai!
danke! sieht gut aus, ich nehme die db mal näher unter die lupe....
gruß
 michael


----------

